# How GRF came to life! [VIDEO]



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet!

As a relative newby--I always wondered how the Forum started!

Thanks, Joe. You, Kia and the pups started it all!

SJ


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG Joe, there adorable I'm so glad you got this forum together because it's a great place to be. It always amazes me how people come together when needed, like Hooch. Don't think I ever seen a forum pull together like this one, everyone is so helpful.

Thank you Joe


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Yeah, we are such a great bunch... I agree. This forum came a long way...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is certainly reason enough right there Joe. I love Kia's expression as she is nursing her pups. What a loving mom she was to those pups.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Oaklys Dad said:


> That is certainly reason enough right there Joe. I love Kia's expression as she is nursing her pups. What a loving mom she was to those pups.


She was so amazing. Pups could do anything they wanted, she was always just taking care... Lila (the one pup we kept) still can jump all over her, eat her food and Kia would just accept it the way which is hard to even describe. If it was any other dog, Kia would be figting over it. 
She is a great dog mom.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks Joe! My four year old really enjoyed that clip. She had me play is 3 times!

Also, thanks for this forum. Amazing how people from all around the world could become friends and all the dogs that have been rescued through this forum.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Great clip Joe. Kia looks like such a happy and proud mom!

Thanks for keeping the GRF together. What a great (and smart) bunch of people we have here.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Thank you Joe and Kia for this great forum! The clip is very sweet.


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

That clip is so precious! What a loving, sweet mother Kia was.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Great video! 

And I have to say thank you also for creating this forum. We do have a great bunch of people. The support and answers they often provide are incredible. If I had not gotten the support I have I probably would have listened to the vets and wouldn't have Tinkerbell now.


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

thanks for upload this video Joe!! things like that make me smile!!!!!!
all the puppies are adorables hehehe


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the video Joe and thanks to Kia for being the inspiration for this forum.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks Joe and Kia! This forum has taught me a lot and has definitely cemented the fact that I will be a Golden lover the rest of my life!


----------

